# Milan: sindrome infermeria. 13 KO in 3 mesi. Le gare saltate.



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, il Milan è sempre alle prese con tanti infortuni. Su 29 giocatori in rosa, ben 13 sono finiti KO negli ultimi 3 mesi. Praticamente metà della rosa. Nel frattempo sono esplosi Tonali e Leao. 

Le partite saltate per infortunio

Kessie 2

Ibra 8

Giroud 4

Krunic 7

Bakayoko 6

Plizzari 6

Calabria 2

Kjaer 3

Messias 7

Florenzi 2

Maldini 1?

Theo 3?

Maignan 16?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, il Milan è sempre alle prese con tanti infortuni. Su 29 giocatori in rosa, ben 13 sono finiti KO negli ultimi 3 mesi. Praticamente metà della rosa. Nel frattempo sono esplosi Tonali e Leao.
> 
> Le partite saltate per infortunio
> 
> ...


conoscendo il milan speriamo che tonali e leao non esplodano nel vero senso della parola, da noi succede di ogni...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, il Milan è sempre alle prese con tanti infortuni. Su 29 giocatori in rosa, ben 13 sono finiti KO negli ultimi 3 mesi. Praticamente metà della rosa. Nel frattempo sono esplosi Tonali e Leao.
> 
> Le partite saltate per infortunio
> 
> ...


Senza contare i casi covid.
Brividi.


Final destination milan.

Speriamo messia riesca a sgamare il disegno del destino.


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Ottobre 2021)

Al Milan lab invece dei medici probabilmente avranno un pool di monaci medievali, che "curano" i problemi con salassi e cataplasmi di sterco. Qui si va oltre la sfortuna. Capisco possano esserci degli infortuni, ma molti di questi richiedono tempistiche lunghe, e succedeva anche l'anno scorso. E' solo sfiga o anche incompetenza o faciloneria? Lo so che suona complottista, ma in uno scenario simile qualche dubbio ti viene.
Che cavolo, in un mondo in cui alcuni club dichiarano infortuni farlocchi per non mandare i propri tesserati in competizioni nazionali anche ufficiali, al Milan no, si perde tempo mandando il proprio portiere titolare con un infortunio grave, in una competizione che è praticamente il torneo birra moretti per nazionali?


----------



## shevchampions (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, il Milan è sempre alle prese con tanti infortuni. Su 29 giocatori in rosa, ben 13 sono finiti KO negli ultimi 3 mesi. Praticamente metà della rosa. Nel frattempo sono esplosi Tonali e Leao.
> 
> Le partite saltate per infortunio
> 
> ...


Io non sono un medico né un preparatore atletico, né lo voglio essere. Non ho idea di quanto la preparazione e/o la gestione al Milan incida sugli infortuni dei giocatori. Però, effettivamente, quello che salta all'occhio è che da noi in media ci voglia più tempo per recuperare da infortuni della stessa o simile entità rispetto a quelli sofferti da giocatori di altre squadre.

Prendiamo per esempio Muriel, infortunatosi lo scorso 8 settembre al bicipite femorale che gli esami rivelarono come ‘una lesione muscolare di non lieve entità’, quindi almeno di primo grado. Muriel rientrò poi il 29 settembre (21 giorni dopo). Confrontandolo con l’infortunio di Bennacer del 13 dicembre scorso (lesione muscolare di primo grado al bicipite femorale), notiamo che Bennacer rientrò in campo per la prima volta il 30 gennaio successivo (48 giorni dopo!).

Inoltre, si nota come da noi la narrativa della ‘riatletizzazione’ sia predominante. Infatti, a Bennacer furono sufficienti pochi minuti per uscire dal campo durante una partita di poco successiva per poi fermarsi fino a marzo causa insufficiente ‘elasticità muscolare’ a livello atletico. Stessa ‘riatletizzazione’ che sta caratterizzando i percorsi di Bakayoko, Messias e Krunic. Se prendiamo Krunic, per una lesione di primo grado al polpaccio rimediata il 2 settembre in nazionale, notiamo che è tornato ad allenarsi ieri per la prima volta in gruppo a seguito della ‘riatletizzazione’, cioè 43 giorni (!) dopo l’infortunio.

Altri esempi sono disponibili, basta cercarli. Ripeto, questo è quello che appare dall’esterno e da occhio profano. Forse è semplicemente un problema di comunicazione, o di scelta tecnica (li vogliamo solo quando sono al 300% quindi più propensi a infortunarsi), non lo so, ma ciò che salta all’occhio, più che la prevalenza di infortuni rispetto ad altre squadre, è il numero di giorni necessari al recupero per ogni singolo giocatore.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, il Milan è sempre alle prese con tanti infortuni. Su 29 giocatori in rosa, ben 13 sono finiti KO negli ultimi 3 mesi. Praticamente metà della rosa. Nel frattempo sono esplosi Tonali e Leao.
> 
> Le partite saltate per infortunio
> 
> ...


la cosa fastdiosa è che abbiamo avuto più infortuni nello stesso ruolo contemporaneamente..
bakayoko e krunic
messias e florenzi
ibra e giroud..

se questi 6 invece di essere out insieme fossero stati out solo 3, 1 per ruolo..


----------



## sampapot (15 Ottobre 2021)

sembra quasi che facciano apposta....ma chi sono i preparatori? chi è responsabile della sicurezza sanitaria del centro sportivo? Theo l'ha presa con la nazionale, ma Diaz? io impedirei ai giocatori di giocare con le proprie nazionali finché c'è l'emergenza covid...le nazionali possono attingere altrove, i club invece subiscono il "danno sportivo" per colpe altrui


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, il Milan è sempre alle prese con tanti infortuni. Su 29 giocatori in rosa, ben 13 sono finiti KO negli ultimi 3 mesi. Praticamente metà della rosa. Nel frattempo sono esplosi Tonali e Leao.
> 
> Le partite saltate per infortunio
> 
> ...


l'inter invece gioca con tutti i titolari da 1 anno.. assurdo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Aggiungiamoci anche Diaz, in attesa di un altro paio di infortunati di domani dell'ultima ora.


----------



## Zenos (15 Ottobre 2021)

Non può essere solo sfiga ora.


----------

